# Quick strip!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

2 guys and 3 hours!!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Worried the police were looking for it?


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Very good work


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

Dave what is the drivers side 1/4 like on this??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

scots-wrx said:


> Dave what is the drivers side 1/4 like on this??


scabby in the usual im afraid.


----------

